# IPL Laser treatment



## elliebell (Sep 19, 2011)

We have patients that receive Laser treatments w/o a physician being present.  We do not file claims to the insurance for these treatments due to no provider being present.  We normally mark these treatments as N/C. The provider is wanting to charge the patient a flat fee for these treatments vs N/C.  Is this legal ?


----------

